# What do you do for work?



## AshleyR (Apr 10, 2009)

I can't remember if I've seen a post like this here before, but I recently saw it on another forum and thought it'd be fun!

*What do you do for work?*

I'll start. I went to school for Child & Youth Work/Social Work but ever since I've been out of college I've been working as a front desk receptionist at a hotel. Right now I only work 4 days a month. :\

How about you??


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 10, 2009)

I used to be a restaurant manager.  Practically 24/7 for three restaurants at a time.  BLAH!  I decided that was way to stressful after being Dx'd with MS.  Now, I work from home as a Medical Transcriptionist!  It is great!  No office politics, no dealing with the public (you know what I mean Ashley!), no BS, just do your job.  Oh, that would be between spending way to much time here!

Great post Ashley!


----------



## TessC (Apr 10, 2009)

I haven't worked outside the house for the last 8 years (SAHM and homeschooler now), but I used to work in the warranty department of a major spa manufacturer, taking calls and troubleshooting broken spas. That job made me despise phones with all my heart, lol.


----------



## rszuba (Apr 11, 2009)

i'm a construction electrician. but have been laid off for most of the past 5 years on and off. last year only 6 weeks of work. so, i may have to go back to school,yuck. not looking forward to that  and i'm no spring chicken. i told my daughter, that her and i will be in the same class, she's gonna have to be my tutor. lol. she's smarter than me anyway.lol

hopefully obama will toss some stim money over to michigan and get us goin again. my trade used to do a lot of work in the auto plants, me and my family members are really being hit hard by all this..many of them work in the plants.

Remember Buy American!

renee


----------



## jenn624 (Apr 11, 2009)

I do freelance web site design, and also work 2 days per week at the chamber of commerce in our town handling all the computer/graphic design stuff for the chamber & its members.


----------



## mamaT (Apr 11, 2009)

I have had all kinds of jobs in the past from Motel manager, pawn shop worker, worked for someone that had juke boxes, pinballs, viedo games and pooltables, I moved them worked on them and collected money.  

After that I went back to school and got degrees in computer programming and electrical engineering technology.  While I was in school I got on with USPS as a rural carrier sub, that was a little over 17 years ago.  Guess where I'm at now, you guessed it the Post Office.  I finally got on regular a little over a year ago, so I deliver mail 6 days a week.  Now I worry that I might not have a job, we were told last fall that employees with less than 6 years in as full time might be layed off.


----------



## heartsong (Apr 11, 2009)

*x*

since the economy tanked and my husband is partially disabled i've had to go back to truck driving. i run the 48 states and canada.  we had sold our trucks and semi-retired out in the country.

we had lived outside seattle where i had built a pretty thriving business selling soap to different health food stores and day spas, bed a breakfasts, etc.  it just got to the point where the cost of living, taxes and traffic was out of control.  we fell in love with this resort-like area with year-round fishing. property  was Sooo much cheaper and so was the cost of living.  it was like stepping back into the 1950's!

there are no jobs where we live in alabama, unless you want to work at a tyson chicken processing plant, nursing homes or a no-pay job like walmart.

with mounting medical bills i went to work for a really nice outfit and just squeeked thru a massive 175 driver layoff just after xmas.

i count my blessings even tho i'm gone from home sometimes for 3-4 weeks at a time, we still have it better than a lot of others out there.  and we still have eachother.  i couldn't have found a better soulmate.
i consider myself lucky in many ways.

monet


----------



## IanT (Apr 11, 2009)

I work at a resort and at a spa, soon to be an LMT and practicing!!


----------



## Chay (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm a licensed medical esthetician. For the past 12years or so I have worked in either a spa or dermatology office. This past September I switched over to a chiropractic office.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm the office manager at a holistic healing and wellness center.  We offer all kinds of holistic and naturopathic therapies, nutritional counseling too.

I'm looking at schools to get certified as a massage therapist, something I plan on doing in the next year.


----------



## IanT (Apr 11, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> I'm the office manager at a holistic healing and wellness center.  We offer all kinds of holistic and naturopathic therapies, nutritional counseling too.
> 
> I'm looking at schools to get certified as a massage therapist, something I plan on doing in the next year.



hellll yeaaaaaaaaaaaaah another LMT in the making


----------



## Bigmoose (Apr 11, 2009)

I work in commerical construction, mostly doors and thier hardware.  When times are slow I get to study and create new products.  And there has been alot of that over the last few months.

Bruce


----------



## Lindy (Apr 11, 2009)

In the 80's I was a professional union actress working film, television & stage as well as doing photographic modelling.  I decided I didn't want to move to LA and it wasn't time for me to move to Vancouver so I went into automotive sales.  I took a break from that for a while and went into graphic design and architectural sign design.  I ended up going back to the auto industry as a Commercial Lease manager because the money was just so good.  18 months ago I broke my foot which wouldn't heal but because of blood clots we didn't want to operate.  After 6 months the bone finally started to knit, but I also had 3 bones that are piled on top of each other and another joint that is dislocated but has healed like that.  So I ended up off work for 9 months which meant they couldn't hold my manager's position, I also discovered how badly I was being affected by all the stress of running a lease team so decided it was time to change my life-style which also meant lowering my income.  Now I am starting up my soap business and loving it!


----------



## Sibi (Apr 12, 2009)

I work a full-time job and a part-time job - hence, very limited time for soaping.  My full time job is as a Program Assistant (a fancy name for secretary) for the World Bank in Washington DC.  I work in the Privatization and Finance department for the European and Central Asian Region (mostly former FSU (former soviet union) countries).  I've been working there for 20 years and I HATE it!  I want out.  There is an FBI and forensics lab 10 minutes from my house.  I keep looking to see if I'll find something there which will be closer to home and more interesting, wish me luck with that.

My part-time job I work from home doing research for a company that my baby sis is part-owner of.  If you all get the chance check out:

gosnopping.com

and give me your comments, ideas, thoughts about the site.  It is in beta testing right now and we're in the process of getting ideas and thoughts from friends and family.  BTW - My love of soapmaking actually started because the first "street" that I did for gosnopping was, yep, you guessed it, soapmaking street.  it's not up yet but when it goes up I'll let you all know.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Apr 12, 2009)

I am a maternity/baby/product photographer by day, and at night I own my own home business (soap/B&B, detergent, cloth diapering items..)..

Hubby is a photographer too (and newspaper editor) so we run the studio together.


----------



## Norai (Apr 13, 2009)

Library clerk at the public library. That's how I got interested in soap making - a soap making book caught my attention! Never would have dawned on me that I could actually make soap until I saw the book, hehe.


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 14, 2009)

I am a geologist and work as a project manager for a large environmental, architecture, planning, engineering firm.  Wow....that's a mouthful.  Basically I clean up hazardous waste sites or sites with soil and groundwater contamination.


----------



## Deda (Apr 14, 2009)

7053joanne said:
			
		

> I am a geologist and work as a project manager for a large environmental, architecture, planning, engineering firm.  Wow....that's a mouthful.  Basically I clean up hazardous waste sites or sites with soil and groundwater contamination.



That's really interesting work!  My FIL used to own an enviro clean up company that did alot of work back in the 90's cleaning up superfund sites, especially old gas stations with leaky underground tanks.  I wrote most of his initial abatement reports for the Virginia DEQ.  It was horrifying seeing the levels of nasties in the ground water.


----------



## TheGardener (Apr 14, 2009)

Norai said:
			
		

> Library clerk at the public library. That's how I got interested in soap making - a soap making book caught my attention! Never would have dawned on me that I could actually make soap until I saw the book, hehe.



Hey, Norai, I'm a library clerk too. I worked in a large public library for 20 years.  Then I decided to leave the city for the country and I now work in a college library.


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 14, 2009)

I work at an Accounting Firm by day. I'm learning quite a bit about rules and such mostly for new york city. Thank god its over in one more day!!


----------



## Jody (Apr 14, 2009)

I work in the Legal field.  I am a Notary Public which is very different in British Columbia from being one in the U.S. or some other provinces in Canada.  I basically do the exact same job as a lawyer when it comes to buying or selling your home, getting a mortgage or refinancing your existing mortgage, subdivisions, wills, powers of attorney, agreements, etc.  I have been doing it for many, many years and am ready to hang up my hat and stay home and soap, garden and cook.  Hopefully one day SOON!!!  Seems weird to want to be at home now that the boys are all grown up.  Most stay at home Moms do it while the kids are actually at home. LOL.


----------



## polarbearforge (Apr 14, 2009)

I program and operate an industrial cutting laser in a sheet metal fabrication shop.  

Jamie


----------



## kwahlne (Apr 14, 2009)

I am a Certified Payroll Professional at a fairly good sized electrical contracting company in Northern VA.  I like soaping much better.

 :wink:


----------



## MsBien (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, this post is so interesting.  I love seeing what you all do.

I was an elementary teacher for 14 years, the last five of which were in Montessori.  I quit three years ago so I'd have more time to be with my own kids and I have worked several jobs in that time.  I currently work part time as a travel counselor for the State of Minnesota and practicum supervisor of education students for a local college, and until recently I was a volunteer manager at a museum.  Unfortunately, I've also been laid off twice in the three years.   :roll: 

Stacie


----------



## Deda (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm a homemaker/soapmaker.


----------



## Gregory (Apr 16, 2009)

I work and sometimes try to work as a restaurant cook(for 30 yrs)and love my job! I wish I could be a full time soaper but as the diners call I will listen! 
LOL!
 I really love to cook and some day will own the Restaurant but for now soaping is a hobby and a side job!


----------



## bombus (Apr 17, 2009)

I am retired from teaching biology at the local junior college. My husband is also retired. We live in northern California & have kids & grandkids in Portland & Seattle, so spend a lot of time on the road. 

I also do all of the managing & maintenance for several rental properties, so when I have a vacancy, it gets pretty busy!


----------



## topcat (Apr 17, 2009)

I am just now finding this thread...thanks for starting it Ashley!  So many interesting jobs/professions/passions here  

I started out as a secretary for a finance company in the early 80's then became an accounts clerk for a motor dealership.  While there I took an accounting certificate course at night and qualified as a Certified Practicing Accountant in 1989.  By the time I had finished that course I was working as Accountant/Financial controller for the Australian HO of an international engineering firm - very interesting!  I was offered a promotion with them to handle the accounting/finance for Australia, New Zealand & Indonesia and almost took it....but my baby making apparatus kicked in (lol) so I declined and finished up full time work 2 weeks before baby no. 1 arrived.  Hubby and I now run our own company providing plans and components for steel framed owner/builder systems (aka kit homes) - I do the books (big surprise there - NOT!)

Oh, and I am also setting up a soaping business!!!  

Tanya


----------

